# 489 Visa was recommended



## flyboynm (Jan 8, 2013)

I have spoken with the ACS and they suggested that I look into a 489-class Visa although I probably can qualify under the 189 or 190 Visas. 

I used to have information on what regions were looking for what kind of workers for the 489-class but cannot seem to find it at the moment. Could someone provide me with a link (or 20 ) showing what regions are in need of what type of workers?


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am aware that NT is nominating folks from varying backgrounds. Though they have their priority list but will sponsor you if you can demostrate your employability in NT; that is my personal experience.


----------

